# Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2022 (04. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Januar 2022)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von fünf Preisen gewinnen:

Corsair H100i Elite LCD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair 500D:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair K70 RGB TKL:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair HS80 RGB Wireless:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair QL120 RGB Triple-Pack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von *folding.extremeoverclocking.com*. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung. *Ihr nehmt nur an dem Gewinnspiel teil, wenn das korrekte Nutzerprofil bis zum 11. Februar verlinkt wurde!*
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback zur Aktion bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 450.000 Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der fünf Preise zu qualifizieren.
- Zwei Preise werden so verteilt, dass die Gewinnchance für jeden Teilnehmer identisch ist, sofern mindestens 450.000 Punkte erreicht wurden. Diese beiden Gewinner dürfen zuerst ihren bevorzugten Preis aus den bereitgestellten Gewinnen aussuchen. (Wählen beide Gewinner den gleichen Preis, entscheidet das Los über die Zuteilung des bevorzugten Preises.)
- Drei Preise werden anschließend so verteilt, dass die Gewinnchance abhängig vom erzielten Punktestand ist: Jeder Punkt entspricht einem Los, das ihre Chance erhöht, gezogen zu werden. Sie können also bereits mit 450.000 Punkten gewinnen, haben aber z. B. doppelt so viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Chance mit 900.000 Punkten. Auch diese Gewinner erhalten nach Möglichkeit den von ihnen bevorzugten Preis.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Januar 2022)

Super, da ist der Skajaquada auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei! Bevorzugte Preise wären das Corsair 500D, gefolgt vom Corsair QL120 RGB Triple-Pack und der Corsair H100i Elite LCD.
Danke an das Team für die Organisation und Corsair für die tollen Preise!!!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2022)

Bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei:
picar81_4711


----------



## Franky1971 (28. Januar 2022)

Bin dabei









						Franky1971 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Franky1971. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Fjutsha (28. Januar 2022)

Tolle Aktion. Ich bin dabei. Fjutsha


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Januar 2022)

Jou, da bin ich ... binär @ HansMartin1975


----------



## JayTea (28. Januar 2022)

Wie immer dabei!  









						JayTea User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JayTea. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## HomeboyST (28. Januar 2022)

Frage in die Runde, mit was für Hardware wird denn hier so angetreten ?

3-4-5-6-7 Gpu´s ? je "mitmacher" ?


----------



## Holdie (28. Januar 2022)

Bin auch dabei. FoPaSa


----------



## Nono15 (28. Januar 2022)

Da meine Reha noch nicht beginnt bin ich auch mit von der Partie - auf dass die WU´s und Stanford-Server auch 2022 mit uns sein mögen 
Statistik Nono15


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Januar 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, mit was für Hardware wird denn hier so angetreten ?
> 
> 3-4-5-6-7 Gpu´s ? je "mitmacher" ?


Nein, meist 1-2 GPUs plus CPU ggf.

Bitte in die Rumpelkammer verschieben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2022)

Nächste Runde neues Glück








						A.Meier-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for A.Meier-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## rhalin (28. Januar 2022)

Auch mit dabei 
Raeuber


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2022)

Na dann mal los.  mattifolder


----------



## Murenius (28. Januar 2022)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei









						Murenius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Murenius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Crujach (28. Januar 2022)

mit einer GPU dabei...








						Crujach User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Crujach. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




das Corsair 500D oder die drei Lüfter wären nice


----------



## Schussmann (28. Januar 2022)

wie immer mit von der Partie.
laufen ja eh immer jeden Tag paar WU durch








						schussmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for schussmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## neocoretexxx (28. Januar 2022)

Auch ich bin dabei!









						neocoretexxx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for neocoretexxx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Kitty26 (29. Januar 2022)

Jap > Sandrakitty


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (29. Januar 2022)

Ehrensache - auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel beitragen können werde:  JohnKelly1972


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2022)

Wie immer eine Superaktion
Wie immer werde ich natürlich alles geben
*NICHT* wie immer - ich nehme mich selber aus dem Rennen um die Chancen für meine Mitfalter zu erhöhen

Daher verlinke ich mein F@H-Nutzerprofil hier *nicht*


----------



## Pommesgabel (29. Januar 2022)

Wie jedes mal in ich auchdabei!









						Pommesgabel User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Pommesgabel. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## trucker1963 (29. Januar 2022)

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei !








						trucker1963 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for trucker1963. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## smcje (29. Januar 2022)

Auch wieder dabei: smcje


----------



## Mongostyle77 (29. Januar 2022)

Dabei ! Mongostyle77


----------



## Fips80 (29. Januar 2022)

Bin dabei.
Zum ersten mal








						fips80 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for fips80. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MasterOlf (29. Januar 2022)

Dabei!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1185831


----------



## ursmii (29. Januar 2022)

450k sind ja locker zu schaffen.
hiermit angemeldet


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## Tanoths (29. Januar 2022)

Ebenfalls dabei! 

Link: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839450

Die Tastatur K70 (1 Wahl) oder das Corsair HS80 RGB Wireless (2 Wahl), falls man gewint  . Viel Glück allen!


----------



## Trakoma (30. Januar 2022)

Gerne dabei!
Link: Trakoma


----------



## Lord-MDB (30. Januar 2022)

Ebenfalls dabei 








						GNCRootserver User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for GNCRootserver. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Januar 2022)

Ich wäre dann auch gern mal wieder mit dabei.








						RuneDRS666 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for RuneDRS666. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## helifight (30. Januar 2022)

Super Sache, bin wieder mit dabei!








						Helifight User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Helifight. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## H31180Y (30. Januar 2022)

Moin! Gruß in die Runde! Bin auch wieder dabei! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=739776


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Januar 2022)

Aber natürlich bin ich dabei!









						Bobkopp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Bobkopp. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ADGMike (31. Januar 2022)

Bin gerne wieder dabei.








						=ADG=Mike_GERMANY User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for =ADG=Mike_GERMANY. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## voodoman (31. Januar 2022)

Dabei 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=712139


----------



## Research (31. Januar 2022)

Research User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Research. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Dabei.


----------



## Fireapple78 (1. Februar 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1277368

Bin auch wieder am Start....


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Februar 2022)

So, ich mache mit und hoffe dennoch, dass mich jemand überholt.

Schafft ja eh keiner😏. 









						sentinel1 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for sentinel1. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Februar 2022)

Da bin ich auf jeden Falt dabei. 








						TheEmissary User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TheEmissary. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Traylite (2. Februar 2022)

Traylite

Dieses Mal mache ich auch mit.


----------



## MrX1980 (2. Februar 2022)

Bin dann zum ersten mal dabei. Die Tage sind ja noch kalt genug um die Standheizung(en) laufen zu lassen.
MrX1980


----------



## Doc-Dee (2. Februar 2022)

Hey, ich bin auch wieder bei dieser schönen Aktion dabei.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1189073

Ein großer Dank geht an die Organisatoren. 
PS: Ich hoffe, Bumblebee macht doch wieder mit und lässt sich den Spass nicht von anderen vermiesen.


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Februar 2022)

Die Folding-Kiste rattert vor sich her 








						BuzzKillington User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BuzzKillington. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## NatokWa (3. Februar 2022)

NatokWa User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for NatokWa. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Falte gerade kaum, daher hier wieder dabei mit allem was in meiner Sig steht + ner ollen 1050Ti sobald ich den Riser wieder finde .....


----------



## schlappi16 (3. Februar 2022)

Bin dabei! 
schlappi16


----------



## Kermit500 (3. Februar 2022)

Selbstverständlich dabei  Andreas1977


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. Februar 2022)

Da ich so oder so bis zur 1. Mia durchfalten werde, bin ich natürlich auch mit dabei.
Interesse besteht an der WaKü, da mein Dark Rock Pro4 nur an 3 1/2 Schrauben hängt.
Ansonsten sieht die Tastatur auch schick aus. Meine wird langsam schmärig.
Count me in!  https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=725514


----------



## Octopoth (3. Februar 2022)

Octopoth User Summary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## MightySH33p (3. Februar 2022)

Auf geht es.
Mightysh33p


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Februar 2022)

Nukular!








						kampfschaaaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for kampfschaaaf. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## benjasso (3. Februar 2022)

Da bin ich wieder dabei








						benjasso User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for benjasso. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AgentML (3. Februar 2022)

Bin dabei. 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=521051


----------



## _LS_ (3. Februar 2022)

Ich mache auch mal wieder mit









						_LS_ User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for _LS_. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## raFINNiert (3. Februar 2022)

Huch, geht ja schon wieder los in wenigen Stunden. raFINNiert ist wieder mit dabei:








						raFINNiert User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for raFINNiert. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MarcXL (3. Februar 2022)

Ich mach dann auch mal wieder mit, mal sehen wie lang die alte Kiste mitmacht.
Marc_&_Kati


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2022)

Schon ewig nicht mehr an gewesen








						Olstyle User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Olstyle. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Februar 2022)

Special_Flo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Special_Flo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Ich bin auch mal dabei


----------



## DarkBlue (3. Februar 2022)

DunkelBlauer User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DunkelBlauer. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Dabei


----------



## hornhautman (4. Februar 2022)

Ich möchte auch wieder mitmachen

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=272286


----------



## Windschreiter (4. Februar 2022)

gibt hier zwar noch nichts zu sehen, aber ich bin mal dabei:
(gelöscht)

Edit: hier das richtige Profil (zwecks Anmeldung und so)
Aktuelles Profil Windschreiter


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (4. Februar 2022)

Endlich mal wieder mit dabei! 








						therealjeanpuetz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for therealjeanpuetz. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

brooker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for brooker. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## amused_reader (4. Februar 2022)

Bin auch dabii









						Amused User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amused. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## einjojo (4. Februar 2022)

Der perfekte Test ob die Kiste noch Stabil läuft...

einJojo


----------



## V1p3R0105 (4. Februar 2022)

Sodelle dann lassen wir mal die Kiste rennen!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=817645


----------



## Darkwing_Luck (4. Februar 2022)

Bin wieder dabei. Danke an Corsair für die tollen Preise!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279972

Frohes Falten!


----------



## big-maec (4. Februar 2022)

Auch wenn ich nicht viel schaffe, mache ich mal mit.








						big-maec User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for big-maec. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Agidius (4. Februar 2022)

Agidius


----------



## MrShorty81 (4. Februar 2022)

MrShorty81 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for MrShorty81. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Grad erst das falten für mich entdeckt, aber auch dabei


----------



## sug4r (4. Februar 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688030

Bin dabei!


----------



## Katajama73 (4. Februar 2022)

Natürlich wieder dabei !!!








						Katajama User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Katajama. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## A-Michael-PCGH (4. Februar 2022)

Iam_the_Assman User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Iam_the_Assman. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Und los!


----------



## Tobi0613 (5. Februar 2022)

Dabei 








						Th30by User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Th30by. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Jonny4 (5. Februar 2022)

Dabei 








						ConnerMcLeod User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ConnerMcLeod. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Februar 2022)

Auf Cancer gestellt und los gehts.

Hawky1980


----------



## Freyn (5. Februar 2022)

Bin auch wieder mal dabei.
Wenn auch dieses Mal mit Handbremse wegen der Strompreise 

Würde mich über die Tastatur sehr freuen!









						Freyn User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Freyn. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Chrissyx (5. Februar 2022)

Mache wie immer mit:








						Chrissyx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Chrissyx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## GT200b (5. Februar 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei 





> GT200b User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
> 
> 
> F@H stats user summary for GT200b. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!
> ...


----------



## Vahlok (5. Februar 2022)

Da sind wa dabei









						Vahllok User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Vahllok. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Amenti (5. Februar 2022)

Dabei  









						Amenti User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amenti. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Norkzlam (5. Februar 2022)

Norkzlam User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Norkzlam. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz wieder am Start.


----------



## Spiti69 (6. Februar 2022)

Nach längerem auch dabei.
->>  Spiti  *








						Spiti User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Spiti. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



*


----------



## MacDidi (6. Februar 2022)

Na, dieses Mal kriege ich es wohl auch mal richtighin  








						MacDidi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for MacDidi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2022)

Bin dabei. Nur die Server machen gerade wieder Probleme.









						DKK007 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DKK007. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Skeggz (6. Februar 2022)

Ich bin erstmalig auch mal dabei.
Schön wenn man am PC ist und den Gaminglaptop nebenher das Zimmer heizen lassen kann








						Skeggz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Skeggz. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Audilemans (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo an Alle!

Auf die Plätze..fertig...losgerechnet








						Audilemans User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Audilemans. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Da ich die Preise alle cool finde, habe ich keine Bevorzugungen.

Danke euch


----------



## v3rp3ilt (6. Februar 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1291725

Ick bin auch dabei


----------



## DrDave (6. Februar 2022)

DrDave User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DrDave. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Besser spät als nie


----------



## NiXoN (7. Februar 2022)

ich versuche auch mal etwas beizutragen :hust:









						Neo-52 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Neo-52. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				






Bis auf die Teamseite habe ich es aber noch nicht geschafft, muss ich dazu noch irgendwo etwas melden oder ist es bei mir einfach noch nicht (lange) genug? 🤔


----------



## Firestriker (7. Februar 2022)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei,
neben dem Dauerfalter läuft der Haupt-PC mal wieder mit.

Firestriker Folding Stats


----------



## philip-j-fry1974 (7. Februar 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei und der Rechner ist bereits muckelig warm gelaufen.









						philip.j.fry User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for philip.j.fry. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Belax (7. Februar 2022)

Auch wieder am Start

Gruß  Belax 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671364


----------



## Tsch4rly (7. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mit ein wenig Verspätung auch mal wieder dabei 

Tsch4rly

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=832578


----------



## Adecius (8. Februar 2022)

Auch ich bin mit dabei, besser spät als gar nicht 









						Adecius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Adecius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Kleiderhaken_de (8. Februar 2022)

Bin zwar neu in dem Thema, aber trotzdem möchte ich es versuchen. 









						kleiderhaken User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for kleiderhaken. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## stjseidel (9. Februar 2022)

Spät, aber dabei.








						PandaMawr User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for PandaMawr. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## TripleStar (9. Februar 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1292014


----------



## jenzi (9. Februar 2022)

Ich mach auch mit

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1291599


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Februar 2022)

Leider fast zu spät gelesen, aber hab ja noch nen Tag Zeit. Faltung läuft! 








						Snaker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Snaker. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## alextest (10. Februar 2022)

Besser spät als nie...









						alextest User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for alextest. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## r0nn3_BUR_GER (10. Februar 2022)

Ich bin neu und möchte auc noch teilnehmen. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe die 450.000 Punkte noch rechtzeitig.









						r0nn3_BUR_GER User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for r0nn3_BUR_GER. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Februar 2022)

cann0nf0dder User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for cann0nf0dder. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Quitokata (12. Februar 2022)

Quitokata User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Quitokata. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## benjasso (13. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Ihr nehmt nur an dem Gewinnspiel teil, wenn das korrekte Nutzerprofil bis zum 11. Februar verlinkt wurde!*





Quitokata schrieb:


> Quitokata User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
> 
> 
> F@H stats user summary for Quitokata. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!
> ...



@Quitokata entsprechend der Teilnahmebedingungen oben, kam deine Anmeldung leider schon zu spät


----------



## zwerg-05 (25. Februar 2022)

schade habe das gewinnspiel zuspät gesehen da wäre ich auch dabei gewessen


----------



## NiXoN (25. Februar 2022)

im Sep kommt bestimmt wieder eines 
Bisher wurden aber noch keine Gewinner bekannt gegeben, soweit ich weiß 🤔


----------



## Mongostyle77 (20. März 2022)

kam jetzt schonmal was Ergebnis mäßig ?


----------



## Crujach (20. März 2022)

doch, im Artikel ist es genannt:

Corsair HS80 RGB Wireless: JayTea
Corsair H100i Elite LCD: TEAM_70335
Corsair 500D: ursmii
Corsair QL120 RGB Triple-Pack: Pommesgabel
Corsair K70 RGB TKL: picar81_4711

siehe hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...air-Faltwoche-Weltkrebstag-4-Februar-1388196/


----------



## voodoman (11. September 2022)

edit: falscher thread


----------



## NiXoN (11. September 2022)

Aktuell auf 8,2 Mio PPD, da dürften eine paar Pünktchen drin sein   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordRevan (14. September 2022)

LordRevan User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for LordRevan. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin!
Die Main hat mich hierher gebracht und einen separaten Thread für den Weltalzheimer-Tag 2022 habe ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## NiXoN (14. September 2022)

Da musst Du hin 






						Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2022 (21. bis 27. September) – Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel
					

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von fünf Preisen gewinnen:  Corsair Icue H170i Elite LCD:   Corsair 500D in Weiß:   3× Corsair Gaming Sabre RGB Pro Wireless:   Das Wichtigste...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------

